# Please help goat is coughing and grinding teeth?



## funnyfainters (Aug 1, 2014)

We got a new fainting doe yesterday and she keeps coughing and grinding her teeth. Its kind of a dry cough. She seems to be eating and pooping fine. We give a dose of probios after transportation. Then one this p.m. she seems healthy all but the cough and teeth grind she is the only one from the breeder and she is having to go threw the pecking order. She was transported in a car so she wasent exposed to weather any.


----------



## funnyfainters (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would start by getting her temp..101.5-103.5 is normal range, check her lower inner lids for color,...also give daily probiotics and B complex for a few days to help support her body through the changes...and extra TLC
if temp looks good..I would keep a close watch on her for changes,...you can test for lung worm at home by collected fresh berries and putting them in a single layer of gauze, float over night in room temp water..worms or larve will float in the water if they are present..

one thing I do when I get a new goat is worm them. Sometimes the seller will do this prior to selling, but unless I have proof or trust built and if it is a wormer I feel comfortable with...I worm...


----------



## funnyfainters (Aug 1, 2014)

What do I need to look for in the water in the a.m? She was wormed the day we picked her up with valbazen. Will fortified b complex work? And what's the dose? I gotta get a better thermometer in the a.m. this one I have isn't working right and it takes 60 sec. to give reading. Thanks for the help.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

look for wiggly floaters : ) 

yes Fortified B will be fine 1-2 cc per 25# sub Q


----------



## funnyfainters (Aug 1, 2014)

K... Well we have some good news ... No floaters now off to tractor supply to get b complex and cvs for better themometer


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

good deal!!


----------



## funnyfainters (Aug 1, 2014)

This is what tractor supply had is the dose the same


----------



## funnyfainters (Aug 1, 2014)

Here is the active ingredients


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The dose for that is 1cc per 20 lbs


----------



## funnyfainters (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## funnyfainters (Aug 1, 2014)

Temp was 101.6 gave vitiman b complex. Still coughing and grinding teeth as of now. Maby she will pull out of it when vitimans kick in.


----------



## funnyfainters (Aug 1, 2014)

Should I give antibiotics as well. I noticed yesterday when I went out to give the b complex that she had a little bit of a runny nose and this a.m. her nose was real crusty. Should I just keep giving the b complex or do I need antibiotics as well. I paid BIG money for this doe and drove over 800 miles to get her and I refuse to loose her.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

My 2 cents here??? Start giving her the antibiotics. I'm actually going threw the same thing, paid big money for a buck and he wasn't eating much and had a small cough. I wasn't sure if I should treat either and a friend said do it. We are on day 3 and I haven't heard a cough in 24 hours and he's eating well so I'm happy I started him.


----------



## funnyfainters (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks ill have to run out and grab some since i dont like keeping things on hand that will expire before i use them and the feed store down the road keeps it in stock. I will be getting la200 do you know the dose?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

4.5cc per 100lbs.....to be honest instead of sitting down and doing math, as well as not taking the chance of under dosing, I go 5cc per 100 which comes out to 1cc per 20.


----------



## funnyfainters (Aug 1, 2014)

Ok thank you and i will give it a try in the a.m soon as the co op opens.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree...I am not one to give antibiotics with out just call but this year I say when in doubt...give it!! A girl called me today..said her buck was dead...no signs of illness the night before but a slight runny nose..I rather do a 5 day course of antibiotics then risk it!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm pretty much getting to be the same way. Like you happy bleats I had silent pneumonia come threw, I never seen anything so dang sad. The weather is too unpredictable as it is, add to the stress of a move and things can turn south fast


----------



## funnyfainters (Aug 1, 2014)

This is what i found this a.m from the same goat thats been coughing and grinding her teeth.. Anybody no what this would be. This is so frustrating seing how i just paid $450.00 for her and drove 800 miles to get a sick goat.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Probably the lining of her intestines.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Have you gone to the store yet?? If not then when you do see if they have some neomycin. My guess is there's something upsetting her intestines. Dang goat is keeping you on your toes!


----------



## funnyfainters (Aug 1, 2014)

You aint lying. Ok will check and see if we can find some.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am so sorry  Praying you can get her healthy as she is a beautiful girl, and looks so sweet. I just hope that the breeder didn't know she was sick, and sold you a sick goat with that knowledge 

I agree about antibiotics, we have been dealing with sick goats - and I've gone through nearly a whole 250mL bottle of Penicillin.
I'm getting ready to dose everyone with Bovi Sera in just a few minutes.


----------



## funnyfainters (Aug 1, 2014)

Got some excede for her and if shes not better in 5 days i found a vet close by... Yay


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Have you called the breeder? see if perhaps others in her herd are acting ill as well...?? I would at least alert her to whats going on...let her work with you to make the baby better


IF YOU HAVE NOT DONE SO YET..I would worm and treat for cocci on her ASAP...Valbazen is a wormer I would use...1 cc per 10-# and if you don't keep Baycox on hand..Dimethox is a good choice for cocci...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

You can't use DiMethox and Exceed together.


----------



## funnyfainters (Aug 1, 2014)

Yes i have been in contact with the breeder the whole time. She has no others acting ill and she wormed her thursday ( the day we picked her up ) with valbezan so i was planning to wait 10 days to worm her again. I have her the excede around 3:30 pm today and i do have toltrazuril on hand just got a new bottle. Is it ok to give toltrazuril and excede together and is it ok to be giving her all this stuff at once. The vet i spoke with told me the excede will last for 5 days and if ahe still hasn't improved he will check her throughly and he mentioned something about it could be cocci if the excede doesn't do the trick.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

No one knows enough about Baycox to make a call on that one. It isn't even approved for cocci in this country. Sulfa's and Tetracycline based antibiotics do cause a drug interaction though.


----------



## funnyfainters (Aug 1, 2014)

So to be on the safe side it would be better to let the excede get out of her system before giving cocci meds


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> Sulfa's and Tetracycline based antibiotics do cause a drug interaction though.


Good to know Jill...thank you...

Claudia: I would take a fecal down to the vet ASAP then and see about cocci...then if she is loaded...talk to your vet about using Baycox along with exceed..


----------



## funnyfainters (Aug 1, 2014)

K i will have to call him and see if he does fecals he works for himself out of his home.


----------



## funnyfainters (Aug 1, 2014)

Well i thank the exceed is helping. Shes still coughing a bit but now its mainly sneezing and ever time she sneezes she blow out white muscas from her nose. I even seen her buck and kick a lil bit early this a.m. hopefully she is whooping it.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh that's great!!! I hope she turns around fast for you so you can breath again


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

good news...


----------



## funnyfainters (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks. Yea iam still holding my breath a lil bit. I was starting to wonder bout her. Thanks to ever one for the advise.


----------



## funnyfainters (Aug 1, 2014)

Well my little doe is still coughing so i called the vet and he is suppose to hopefully come out tomorrow if he can make time if not it will be monday before he sees her. I just wish i could figure this out. I almost wonder if she had something before we picked her up. But everytime we have mentioned something to the breeder they say oh it must be from the long transport or oh it must be the stress. Who knows maybe it is just that. I know its getting to me and my pocketbook...


----------



## funnyfainters (Aug 1, 2014)

Well he came today got more excede and nuflor gold and a follow up dose of both. Fingers crossed this does the trick.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

glad the vet could come out...I do wonder why both Excede and Nuflor?/


----------



## funnyfainters (Aug 1, 2014)

She has a bad case of pnemonia. Done a ulta sound on her lungs. They were almost full of fluid.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

oh poor baby....I would think Draxxin would have been a better choice then Excede, since it hits the lungs.. along with Nuflor between..but I sure hope this kicks it!


----------



## funnyfainters (Aug 1, 2014)

Me too he gave her another shot of something but i forgot to ask what it was she is improving every day since though. She even bit the fire out of me today because she wanted to be scratched . Round 2 of nuflor tomorrow and wait till saturday for round 3 of excede. Praying she stays on the road to recovery


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

glad she is feeling better : )


----------



## funnyfainters (Aug 1, 2014)

Well i havent heard any coughing in about 2 days. I went ahead and gave her the last shot of excede yesterday. She is a totally different goat now.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thats great news...


----------



## ladyharley (Sep 7, 2012)

I have a goat like that. Sometimes they have a hard time getting their cud up to chew and that dry cough is a way of getting it done. Sometimes people think a normal thing is douce them with medications etc. It's normal.



funnyfainters said:


> We got a new fainting doe yesterday and she keeps coughing and grinding her teeth. Its kind of a dry cough. She seems to be eating and pooping fine. We give a dose of probios after transportation. Then one this p.m. she seems healthy all but the cough and teeth grind she is the only one from the breeder and she is having to go threw the pecking order. She was transported in a car so she wasent exposed to weather any.


----------



## funnyfainters (Aug 1, 2014)

Well lyla is not better it keeps coming back. I don't know if i just keep waiting a day too long to call the vet back for more vaccines or now he is suggesting possible lung worms. K so here is everything i have wrote down since her arrival...

DOB- 2/18/15
Bought goat on 7/2/15 ( heard cough when breeder carried to car. Transported from Indiana to NC (7 hr) in suv in lg pet crate with flake pine shavings. Also coughed 7-8 times in car on way home)
7/7/15 gave high level b complex 3 ml met vet and got 2.5 ml of excede. Gave sq. 
7/12/15 vet came out done ultrasound of lungs and they looked pretty full. You could see the whole outline of her lungs. So he gave 3 ml nuflor, 1.5 ml excede, and 1 ml steroid.( vet left booster of nuflor and excede)
7/16/15 gave 3 ml nuflor sq. as instructed by vet
7/18/15 gave 1 ml excede sq. as instructed (heard only 1 mild cough all day)
No cough heard from 7/18 to 7/22
7/23 little bit of a harsher cough.
7/24 met vet and got another shot of excede 2.5 ml and 1 ml steroid. 
7/25 went out to feed and found that one of my other goats had pulled the hair meat and allfrom the tip of lyla's tail (dressed that) then that afternoon i noticed the injection site where i gave the excede the day before was swelled up like a baseball.
I have called the vet to come do another ultrasound of her lungs tomorrow 7/27 and while i had him on the phone i asked about drexin and he said i could get some from another vet that is 2 hrs away he doesnt carry it. But when my vet called the vet 2 hrs away she suggested i get her ivomec injectable asap. For lung worms. 
I feel so sorry for this poor baby and i feel like im caught in the crossroads between don't give injections unless its going to actually make her better st. And do everything possible to keep this goat alive rd. 

The question is do i go get ivomec injectable now and give to her and in the morning drive 2 hrs to get the drexxin and should i still have my vet come do the ultrasound of her lungs again to see if they are still inflammed? 

Sorry so long thanks in advance


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can do the Ivomec. I would get 2 shots of Draxxin and give them 7 days apart for a full 14 day coverage.


----------



## funnyfainters (Aug 1, 2014)

K i believe the vet im getting the draxxin from know a little more about goats. I' m meeting her at noon tomorrow a little closer to home and as soon as i get these goaties some fresh cold water for this 92* weather im going back to tractor supply for ivomec. The way my luck is going though they probably are out I already went to tractor supply this morning for new hoof trimmers and low and behold...none... Hopefully it's not the same case this time. What is the best size needle for the ivomec injectable and it's sq right. I forgot to ask the vet earlier.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

18 or 20 gauge.


----------



## funnyfainters (Aug 1, 2014)

Well i gave the ivomec last night but still wasnt sure if it was sq or oral so i give it to her orally and today when i met the lady to get the draxxin she was in a hurry and so was i but she did say to give the shot sq so my question is how long does ivomec stay in the system if you give it orally. I want to give her a shot sq cause im thinking it will last longer and work better for the lung worms but i need to know how long it stays in the system when you drench it. Can anyone help with this?


----------

